# Front panel connector help needed!



## cyphARR (Apr 5, 2009)

hi TSF, i just bought a brand new computer case for my packard bell computer. I successfully reomved and installed all the compnents form my old computer to the new case exceopt for one issue. On the old packard bell the front panel connectors were all in one block and fitted fine to the motherboard. However on this case, all the wires are sperate i and i havnt a clue in which order to connect them.

I have a Rio (GA-8TRC410MNF-RH) Motherboard 
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=instr_connectors_rio

The cables i have labelled are:

Power SW - 2 pins
Reset SW - 2 pins
HDD LED - 2 pins
Power LED - 2 x 1 pin

I dont have any motherboard manual, as far as im aware there wasnt one with the computer. I am assuming these cables connect to the 9 pin F Panel connector, but i am lost for the order of them

Any help will be very much appreciated

Thanks
Cyph


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Take a flashlight and a magnifying glass and look besides the pins. Most boards now have that info printed right beside the pins. If that doesn't work, try one of these sites for your manual:

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/it...ppn=PB34305801 

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/it...ppn=PB34315104


----------



## cyphARR (Apr 5, 2009)

nah theres no stuff on the board. It is the F panel section right?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Not all manufacturer's do this, but most of the reputable ones print that on there now, right beside the pins.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/motherboard-manual-220116.html


----------

